# My 3 week old baby has spots all over his face !!



## two_babies (Sep 2, 2008)

Please help !!

He has had it since 7days old and it's not getting better...getting worse. It's not on his body, just his face, neck and his scalp..

What can I do to get rid of it..
It's very upsetting to see...

thanks in advance


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi two babies,

sorry for the late reply but my son hasnt been well and has had a major operation so we are still trying to get him right...  

how are things going??

please let me know 

luv v xxx


----------

